# Maschine mit Schukostecker



## element. (30 Juli 2009)

Wir bauen öfter kleine Maschinen oder Handarbeitsplätze, die mit 230V 16A auskommen. Nun ist der Schukostecker ja verpolbar, die Beschriftungen und Aderfarben im Schrank sind also nicht mehr verlässlich.
Ist das denn zulässig? Oder müsste man auf einen blauen CEE gehen bzw Festanschluss der Maschine fordern?


----------



## jabba (30 Juli 2009)

Die Farbe ist meistens das kleinere Problem.

- Wenn ihr Sicherungen einsetzt , müßen diese dann zweipolig sein
- Wenn ihr z.B. eine N-Leiter-Schiene habt, Problem Berühungsschutz
- Hauptschalter 1-Polig ? 
- Was wird bei einem eventuell vorhandenen Not-Aus weggeschaltet.


Ich würde euch empfehlen auf blaue Stecker umzusteigen, und trotzdem alle Massnahmen wie oben umzusetzen. Hab in meinen Anlagen mittlerweile meist Netzteil 24V und oder Steuertrafo 230/230V drin um eine sauber Trennung zu erreichen.
Kenne die Probleme, weil ich oft EX-Anlagen baue die die noch etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit brauchen.


----------



## element. (30 Juli 2009)

Sind die zweipoligen Sicherungen auch nötig, wenn die 230V den Schrank dann nicht mehr verlassen?

Wir setzen grundsätzlich 3polige Hauptschalter ein und führen L und N durch. Blanke N-Schiene gibt es nicht.

Das Problem mit Not-Aus hatten wir bei so kleinen Maschinen noch nicht.


----------



## Ludewig (30 Juli 2009)

Dier Maschine muss derart gestaltet sein, dass eine "Verpolung" nicht gefährlich ist.

Beachtet, dass es z.B. in Belgien und Norwegen (?) Netze mit 3 x 230v gibt, in denen die Spannung auf 2 Außenleitern liegt, ein Neutralleiter ist gar nicht vorhanden. 

Die Definition auch des CEE-Steckers ist meines Wissens in dieser Hinsicht nicht eindeutig, also L(1)/N(L2).


----------



## jabba (30 Juli 2009)

element. schrieb:


> Sind die zweipoligen Sicherungen auch nötig, wenn die 230V den Schrank dann nicht mehr verlassen?
> 
> .


 
Wofür ist denn die Sicherung ?

Nehmen wir mal an als Vorsicherung für ein Netzteil, dann würde die bei einem Kurzschluss nichts bewirken wenn diese im N-Leiter hängt .



element. schrieb:


> Das Problem mit Not-Aus hatten wir bei so kleinen Maschinen noch nicht.


 
Als Not-AUS würde der Netz-Stecker gültig sein.
Aber kein Not-Halt wenn es sich um eine Maschine handelt ?


----------



## element. (30 Juli 2009)

Ich habe den Not-Halt gemeint. Die Maschinen haben meist keine kräftigen/schnellen Bewegungen, daher kein Not-Halt.

Das mit der wirkungslosen Sicherung verstehe ich nicht, jabba. Meinst du einen Erdschluss des N-Leiters? 

Wie definiert ihr "gefährlich"? Wenn ein Eli den LS ausschaltet und hinterhalb zB ein Netzteil austauschen will, kann er von der blauen Strippe einen Schlag bekommen. Allerdings hat er dann auch die Sicherheitsregeln missachtet.


----------



## Proxy (30 Juli 2009)

element. schrieb:


> Ich habe den Not-Halt gemeint. Die Maschinen haben meist keine kräftigen/schnellen Bewegungen, daher kein Not-Halt.
> 
> Das mit der wirkungslosen Sicherung verstehe ich nicht, jabba. Meinst du einen Erdschluss des N-Leiters?
> 
> Wie definiert ihr "gefährlich"? Wenn ein Eli den LS ausschaltet und hinterhalb zB ein Netzteil austauschen will, kann er von der blauen Strippe einen Schlag bekommen. Allerdings hat er dann auch die Sicherheitsregeln missachtet.



Ganz einfach wenn der L auf PE kommt und die sicherung in den N-Leitung sitzt fliegt sie nie da dort kein strom fließt das meint jabba.


----------



## element. (31 Juli 2009)

dann fliegt aber doch die nächste übergeordnete Sicherung.


----------



## Larry Laffer (31 Juli 2009)

na ja ...
Wie groß ist die denn ?


----------



## jabba (31 Juli 2009)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> na ja ...
> Wie groß ist die denn ?


 
Verstehe deine Frage nicht ? Du must fragen "wie hoch fliegt die denn ?"


Mal ein zitat aus der 60204-1


> Methode c) Wo der Steuerstromkreis nicht von einem Steuertransformator gespeist wird und entweder:
> 1) direkt zwischen den Außenleitern einer geerdeten Versorgung angeschlossen ist oder
> 2) direkt zwischen den Außenleitern oder zwischen einem Außenleiter und einem Neutralleiter einer Versorgung
> angeschlossen ist, die nicht oder über eine hohe Impedanz geerdet ist,
> ...


 
Liegt Dir die Vorschrift eigentlich vor ?

Ich hab bevor ich auf Steuertrafo gewechselt habe, die Einspeisung mit einem Phasenüberwachungsrelais überwacht, und nur wenn L1 und N richtig ankamen konnte man einschalten.


----------



## Larry Laffer (31 Juli 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> Verstehe deine Frage nicht ? Du must fragen "wie hoch fliegt die denn ?"


 
Ich wollte hier eigentlich nur die Aussage relativieren "wenn meine Absicherung nicht funktioniert dann nehnmen wir halt die Nächste". Vielleicht ist die nächste Sicherung ja auch der Bediener des Gerätes ...


----------



## element. (31 Juli 2009)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Beiträge.

Da die Sicherung vor der Schukosteckdose, an der die Maschine hängt, für gewöhnlich nur bis 16A geht, sehe ich kein Risiko einer zu hoch fliegenden Sicherung . Auslösen wird sie bei einem satten Erdschluss in den allermeisten Fällen.
Gefahr für Bediener sehe ich überhaupt nicht. Da müsste schon noch der zweite Fehler einer Schutzleiterunterbrechung vorliegen, und der ist bei jeder Ausführung gefährlich.

Wir haben die Maschinenrichtlinie und die vde 0113. Der Zitierte teil passt aber nicht aufs Problem, weil Schuko nicht 1) zwischen zwei Außenleiter ist und 2) im Normalfall der Sternpunkt der Versorgung geerdet.

Ich werde weiterhin den Festanschluss empfehlen und bei ausdrücklich gewünschtem Schuko zweipoligen LS verwenden.


----------



## Peter_AUT (14 Dezember 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Wofür ist denn die Sicherung ?
> 
> Nehmen wir mal an als Vorsicherung für ein Netzteil, dann würde die bei einem Kurzschluss nichts bewirken wenn diese im N-Leiter hängt .
> 
> ...



Ein Netz-Stecker ist als Not-Aus gültig? 
Wo steht das? 
Ich baue gerade einen Verteiler, der über einen Lichttaster
zwei Magnetventile schaltet. Da erscheint mit ein Not-Aus (Hauptschalter)
UND ein Not-Halt (schaltet eigentlich auch nur alles aus) etwas 
übertrieben. Ich wollte die Not-Aus Funktion (Welche ja bei 
Maschinen vorhanden sein muß) auch über den vorhandenen
Schukostecker machen. Zusätzlich hätte ich über einen
Pilztaster die Spannungsversorgung innerhalb des
Verteilers abgeschaltet. Ist daran irgendetwas auszusetzen?

Nochwas: Sofern man die Zylinder nicht falsch montiert
entstehen keine Quetschstellen oder sonstige Gefahren.


----------



## MSB (14 Dezember 2010)

Also um mal die Begrifflichkeiten zu sortieren:
Du benötigst nicht unbedingt einen Not-Aus, die 60204-1 schreibt dazu:


			
				EN60204-1 9.2.5.4.3 schrieb:
			
		

> NOT-AUS sollte vorgesehen werden, wo:
> - Schutz gegen direktes Berühren (z. B. mit Schleifleitungen, Schleifringkörpern, Schaltgeräten in elektrischen
> Betriebsräumen) nur durch Abstand oder Hindernisse erreicht wird (siehe 6.2.6) oder
> - es die Möglichkeit anderer Gefährdungen oder Beschädigungen durch elektrische Energie gibt.



Hingegen eine Netz-Trenneinrichtung IST vorgeschrieben laut 60204-1.
Bei möglichen Netz-Trenneinrichtungen heißt es:


			
				60204-1 5.3.2 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Netz-Trenneinrichtung muss eine der folgenden Arten sein:
> ...
> e) eine Stecker/Steckdosen-Kombination für eine Stromversorgung mit flexiblen Leitungen.



Das heißt:
Ein Schuko-Stecker ist kein Not-Aus und kein Not-Halt, aber eine Netz-Trenneinrichtung.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## element. (28 Juli 2011)

Aus aktuellem Anlass... Ich bau gerade wieder mal eine Schuko-Maschine, der Kunde will es unbedingt so.

Darf denn jetzt intern schwarz-hellblau verdrahtet werden, oder nicht (weil der L ja dann auf blau liegen kann)? Falls nicht: schwarz-schwarz? rot-rot?


----------



## MSB (28 Juli 2011)

Du kannst auch alles in lila-blassgrün verdrahten.
Farben sind normativ in der 0113 nicht fix zugeordnet, lediglich empfohlen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Voxe (28 Juli 2011)

Hallo, wir haben auch solche kleinen Dinger im Lauf.

Aber, entweder fest angeschlossen, oder den blauen Stecker. Es sei denn, es geht in die vielen Länder, in denen du den Stecker nicht verdrehen kannst. Da gibt es viele von. Aber, sonst kannst du das nicht bringen und es kommt auf die Maschine bzw. Apparat an. Bei Messtechnik, sollte man wissen wo die Phase (live) ist.

Gruß


----------



## element. (29 Juli 2011)

Der Kunde will unbedingt einen Schuko. Macht auch sinn. Wenn ich jetzt einfach einen blauen hinbaue, dann hängt er halt ne Adapterpeitsche Schukostecker auf CEE-Kupplung davor.

Dann lieber Verdrahtung komplett in schwarz.

Bzgl. Farben sind nicht genormt: Bei meiner Abschlussprüfung vor einigen Jahren "durfte" ich gnädigerweise noch ohne Punktabzug die N-Verdrahtung auf ROT umbauen, weil die vorstelligen Obrigen sich einig waren dass es nicht hellblau sein darf (kein Trenntrafo, es war der echte Netz-N.) :roll:


----------

